# Thorson farms maggie finally!!



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

One of our 4 does, Maggie, finally kidded!! Buck doe twins I think she's done but headed out to check again. Will post better pics in morning!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay Maggie! Congratulations


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Pictures after 4 hrs old!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww so sweet


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So excited after so many years of having goats I actually get to keep this one!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats they are cuties.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww congrats! They are perfect  Love that last picture!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are my boys when they helped with chores and discovered the babies now I really hope theirs got bred too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

They finally figured out to snuggle together to stay warm! I love them so much can't wait for them to get a tad bigger and more playful!!!


----------

